# 3rd Annual Archers Against Cancer 3d Shoot!!



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting an early start on advertising our shoot this year. Hope to surpass last years total amount raised and see more people come out and have a great time while supporting a great cause!!












Pledge Sheets are now available and like last year, they *MUST* be signed for. I'll be attending many of the shoots and will have them there if you wish to get one. I'll be at Dover Rod and Gun's 3D shoot tomorrow as well, you can get one there. Can also contact me to arrange picking one up.

Anyone raising $50 in pledges will shoot one round for FREE!
$100 in Pledges raised and you shoot one FREE round and get FREE hamburg, pop and chips.
Person with highest pledges raised, at time of pledge sheet hand in, your name will be put on the Annual TOP PLEDGE trophy!

Providing enough money is raised in time to have them made, we will have t-shirts again with a slight change in design!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Terry, got some stuff to donate this year - I will be in touch.
-Matt


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We added a new sponsor this year. One person will win two cards for them and one guest to go and learn the basics of scuba diving. This prize has a $100 value. Thanks to Red Devil Scuba from Chatham for helping support us!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

One lucky person will win a brand new wet/dry shop vac with detachable Blower at the shoot this year. $169.00 value!! Huge thanks to Sears for once again sponsoring our event and donating this great prize!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like to give a huge thanks to A.A.C. Facebook member Dom Marotte who is with Bone Zone. He is donating 2 - $100 gift certificates towards a European Mount to give out at our shoot. Great prize for someone to win and very much appreciated by us!! Thanks Dom!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Adding another new sponsor to our list, big thanks to Home Depot who are donating a $50 gift card as a door prize for our shoot!!! Greatly appreciated for sure!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Another 2 - $100 Taxidermy Certificates donated today by Taxidermy by Bob Beneteau. Some really awesome prizes to be won this year

Huge thanks Bob from Michelle and I!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great Cause, and both you and Michelle work hard for this. Can't wait for the Shoot this year. Camp SwampDonkey will be there!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like to be able to spend a little more time around the camp fire with you guys this year though. Just seems like by the time we get to the camp fire, everyone is burned out...


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Always a pleasure to be able to add a new sponsor to our list and I'm pleased to announce that Teppermans has stepped up and sponsored Archers Against Cancer this year by donating an Electric Guitar valued at $269.00!! Many many thanks to Teppermans for their generosity and so many great prizes for this years event!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks to Battery Boy in Chatham for donating a iEnjoy myCUBE mini speaker and a set of Ed Hardy AMP-13 Headphones


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks to Archers Nook in London for the following donations:

Remedy Soft Side Bow Satchel AP
Club Red Bone Collector Shirt
Cartel Dynamic Quiver Black RH
Primos Dog Catcher Predator Call
Doinker Chubby 4 3/4" Stabilizer Camo
Trophy Taker Shakey Htr Rest RH
Thermacell Mosquito Repellant
Mad Shady Lady Box Call
Hypershock 100gr Broadheads
Hypershock 100gr Gobbler Broadheads
NAP Bloodrunner 100gr Broadheads
Code Blue Eliminix Laundry Ball
C'Mere Deer Concentrate 32oz
Blacks Creek Braided Wrist Sling
TruBall Spyder Speed Silencers
Robinson Hair & Body Deodorant 12oz
Quaker Boy Predator Huntin' DVD
Rack Man Grizzly and Moose DVD
Quest For Coyotes DVD


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well folks, we're one week away and hopefully we get all this bad weather out of the system before then. . Everything is looking great and I can't wait to see everyone there. Shirts are all in and a great job on them by Screen Craft here in Chatham! Lots of nice prizes to hand out so good luck to everyone in the draw. 

Remember, we have room set aside if anyone wishes to put up a tent and camp for the weekend. And, if luck is on our side, we may have some "special" guests show up during the weekend.

See you there!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, another event has come and gone. Had a great turnout and everyone had a lot of fun. Raised some good money for the Cancer Society and still working on collecting outstanding pledge sheets.

We still have some t-shirts available if anyone is interested. Shirts are $15 and add an extra $5 for shipping to your location. We have left:

BLACK - 1 medium, 1 large, 6 xlarge, 11 xxlarge
WHITE - 1 xlarge, 5 xxlarge

Anyone wanting to get one please message me! Thanks


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are the numbers from this years event:









Thanks to everyone for all their support and all of our sponsors!!


----------

